# 22 Bullets



## MasterFreak (9. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich wollt mal fragen wie ihr den Film 22 Bullets mit Jean Reno fandet ?
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Ich fand ihn super gut !


----------



## Borkenkaefer (9. Juni 2011)

Mir hat er auch gut gefallen. Spontan würd ich sagen 8/10 Punkten.
Der starke französische Flair kommt sehr gut rüber in dem Film.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2011)

Jo, der war echt gut. Man muss nur genau aufpassen, sonst verwechselt man hier und da mal die Personen bzw. deren Verbindungen zueinander  zB direkt zu Anfang dachte ich zuerst, als die Polizistin an einem Grab stand, dass Jean Reno dort läg und Polizist sowie Mann/Partner/Vater der Polizistin war...


----------



## MasterFreak (9. Juni 2011)

jo stimmt ^^


----------



## Borkenkaefer (9. Juni 2011)

Vorallem sieht man in dem Film gut, das sowas auch ohne Hollywood Effekte auskommt.
Die Charakter kommen gut raus. Sind echt gut gespielt worden.

Brutal ist der Film auch ziemlich. Was ich gut finde, das macht das ganze ehrlicher.


----------



## MasterFreak (13. Juni 2011)

Naja so brutal ist er grade nicht.


----------

